# Weird Under Skin Bump on Dart Frog



## ForgottenPast (Dec 18, 2021)

I noticed this bump a while ago but getting a clear picture of it was difficult as it blends in with the frog very well and if it is in the wrong position or in poor lighting it is difficult to get on camera.








The frog seems fine it moves and hunts normally I just wanted to get an opinion on it. Is it just something to watch or is it more sinister.



1. Dendrobates Tinctorious had it for 5 months from Josh’s frogs

2. Recently 80-85 during the day and around 70-75 at night no extra heating.

3. Plant Grow light, very low Heat output

4. Humidity gauge nearly always says 99% but the tank does dry out between mistings

5. Screen top with glas lid covering 90% of enclosure

6. Fruit Flies with Repashy calcium+ every other day had it for around 5 months getting a new one next month,

7. One other frog

8. Nope

9. Nope

10. Can provide more pictures if necessary


----------



## Amphibicast (Jan 15, 2021)

Benign malformations happen from time to time and I have a frog in my collection that developed something very similar as it grew. It’s about 6 years old now and is essentially normal although it’s not the prettiest thing to look at. Keep and eye on it. Obviously a vet putting eyes on it is the only way to tell for sure but I wouldn’t worry too much at this point. Frog looks decent otherwise.


----------



## ForgottenPast (Dec 18, 2021)

I was hoping for this exact response. Thank You! I thought it may have been something like that when I first saw it but I wanted someone else’s opinion/experience. Glad to hear your frog is thriving with a similar deformation as well. Sometimes animals just have some small deformations and there is nothing to be done about it.


----------



## Amphibicast (Jan 15, 2021)

ForgottenPast said:


> I was hoping for this exact response. Thank You! I thought it may have been something like that when I first saw it but I wanted someone else’s opinion/experience. Glad to hear your frog is thriving with a similar deformation as well. Sometimes animals just have some small deformations and there is nothing to be done about it.


There are so many individual frogs out there in hobby that oddballs are inevitable.


----------



## Rhino (Apr 12, 2019)

I have seen that before and would like to know what it is too.
I ordered 8 dwarf tree frogs and 3 days after I received them one got an identical lump in the same spot but on its right hand side, a few more days and another 2 developed the same blister style lumps but one on its side and one on the flank. I quarantined the 3 frogs and the lumps eventually disappeared, these frogs weren't ever brought back in to my collection as I was concerned they may have had a parasite.


----------



## Clorein (9 mo ago)

ForgottenPast said:


> I noticed this bump a while ago but getting a clear picture of it was difficult as it blends in with the frog very well and if it is in the wrong position or in poor lighting it is difficult to get on camera.
> View attachment 307602
> 
> The frog seems fine it moves and hunts normally I just wanted to get an opinion on it. Is it just something to watch or is it more sinister.
> ...


Tbh I would have them at a lower temp around 72-73f at day and 67-69 at night


----------



## ForgottenPast (Dec 18, 2021)

Clorein said:


> Tbh I would have them at a lower temp around 72-73f at day and 67-69 at night


I actually looked up their native range, it’s normally 80 during the day they and 68 at night. When temperature is in the 80’s the frogs are more active. This species and morph of dart’s native rang is in Sipaliwini, Suriname.


----------

